# What Vikings really looked like



## Steerpike (Jul 31, 2012)

For anyone who can use such information in their stories:

What Vikings really looked like | ScienceNordic


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, poop, I couldn't resist posting this... what they ate... 

Lloyds Bank coprolite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Museum's broken treasure not just any old shit | UK news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 31, 2012)

Sorry guys... I resisted for several hours but it eventually got the better of me...

BTW I wanted to link to this as well. Jorvik Viking Centre | About Jorvik


----------

